# 32Bhds Water Pump?



## Trish (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi ..

My wife and I purchased a 2007 32BHDS this year and I am curious as to where the water pump is located? I will be winterizing in the next few weeks and want to know where it is as to pump my anti freeze through my lines. Hope someone can help us out


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

It is under the step on the slide side of the queen bed up front. Use some pliers to pull up on the carpet and the pump is underneath that.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

jozway said:


> It is under the step on the slide side of the queen bed up front. Use some pliers to pull up on the carpet and the pump is underneath that.


X2. the top surface of the step (carpet and wood) will open towards the front.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Was this purchased from a private seller? If not, I'm really surprised that this wasn't shown on the dealer walk through!


----------



## Trish (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi ..

Yes it was purchased through a private seller. Being that my wife and I ae new to the TT game I didn't ask where it was located so I could winterize it through the pump. So much to learn with a new trailer









[


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Well I'll tell you what. You came to the right place for questions!


----------

